# sleeping



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

Does everyone here go to sleep after morel season? have been find mushrooms all summer


----------



## slime (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm awake, starting to see some young chicken's in the Huntertown area.


----------



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

No chickens yet in the warsaw area,but chanties are hanging on. Found a couple of nice black staining polypores last Sunday morning


----------



## queenholly (Aug 28, 2014)

Smokey, I'm close to the Warsaw area. I'm new to fall mushrooms, and would love to find someone who would be willing to teach me some identification. My husband and I have always spent lots of time in the woods, but not as mushroom hunters. After watching a lot of youtube videos, I realize I've seen hens, chickens, and oyster before, but just didn't realize what they were. However, I'd be a lot more comfortable if someone would be willing to guide me a little. Are the chanterelles done now?


----------



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

Queenholly. I did manage to get 12-15 Chanties last Sunday. Needed this rain. Anyway No chickens or hens yet for me,but did find some elm Oysters,berkley polypore,and black staining polypores,an stump puffballs. But back to your question. I'm always looking for people to hunt with,I also do some small class teachings on all wild edibles. So we may be able to hook up for a day of hunting


----------



## queenholly (Aug 28, 2014)

I would definitely be interested! I'm a folk herbalist, and I've been foraging morels and wild edibles for years, but never other mushrooms. Honestly, I don't know anyone else who forages wild edibles around here, so I'd love the opportunity to do some hunting with someone of my own ilk, and probably get to learn a lot of new things too!


----------



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

Queenholly. You can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok no hens for me yet but did stumble upon a large patch of bi colored boletes. Sunday found a few old man of the woods


----------

